# VCT Removal and Installation Pricing



## Zero Punch (Nov 15, 2005)

Hard to say without seeing the job. What's it over, substrate wood or concrete? What type of adhesive was used? Are you sure it's VCT and not VAT?


----------



## KLHhomeImp (May 15, 2007)

*removal and instalation pricing*

The tile is vct done in the mid 80's, under the tile is a concrete floor w/ a black adhesive. Thier is some flaking of the old adhesive but only spoty.

KLH


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 30, 2007)

If it's what i think it is..(I've removed a few of these floors) that stuff flies off the concrete. You could do 1,000 s.f. in 2 hours if the place is empty.


----------



## JazMan (Feb 17, 2007)

Yea sure you could, you could do it in less than 2 hours...right :no: 

You could drive to the job, evaluate what to do, sign on the dotted line, go get the stripping machine and extra blades. Then back to the job, set up and start ripping. Haul all of the scrap to the near by dumpster, return the machine and back to finish the fine detail work by hand. now your done...maybe? Simple, very simple. YICKS!! 

Jaz


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 30, 2007)

I must have missed the part of the question that asked about renting a machine, signing the dotted line and blah blah blah....I just saw the description of the material and indicated that it comes up easily if it's what I think it is.....You want me to calculate how long it takes him to wake up in the morning, have breakfast, take a dump, and wipe?...he didnt ask about that.


----------



## JazMan (Feb 17, 2007)

Hey Send,

What you missed is that KLH asked what the going rate to complete the job was. Although it is impossible to give an accurate answer, I think he was trying to determine either how much he should charge his customer or how much he'd have to pay someone to do it for him. Telling him that if it's a certain way it could maybe be done in 2 hours would give anyone the impression that there is nothing to it. If I didn't know any better I might simply think that it might actually only take 2 hours. 

There is NO 1,000 sq. ft. tile removal job that could possibly be done in 2 hours, even if they were all loose as often much of them are. I have observed that 80% of the area can be removed in 20% of the time and the remaining 20% takes about 80% of the time. 

Yup, believe it or not, all the steps that are part of the completion of any chore is part of the job. 

Jaz


----------



## Zero Punch (Nov 15, 2005)

The ideal is T&M hourly rate something that makes customers nervous. However best case for remover and owner is a between price. give a per hour rate with a best case worse case or $60 per man hr and between 16-20 hour removal time or between $960.00 and $1200.00 but if it only take ten hrs you only charge $600.00 and the owner feels he got a bargain and you still have your wages covered. Unlike installation which you should know fairly close to how long a particular install will take you never know how a tear up will go till after your done, like winters I never rate them till March 23.​


----------

